# Jig Finish



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you guys finish your shop made jigs? If so, what kinda finish is reccomended?


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

If I make them with plywood or regular wood I just leave 'em raw. If I make something with melamine I always band the edges. Once, when I made a few zero clearance inserts for my table saw I stained and varnished them. I'm not sure why I did this. I think I was just bored,
--Matt


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Generally, IF I finish them it's probably one I'll want around awhile, wood or wood product usually just whatever paint I have left over .... latex, oil, color???, ... MDF usually gets a coat of BLO. If it's one I really don't want messed up I'll use Lexan in the first place. :smile:


----------

